# Canada Trip Report



## shagnut (Jul 19, 2005)

Sorry for the double post but just wanted to let y'all know that I have started 2 days of my trip report on the tsforums under Shaggy's travels.


----------



## cheter (Jul 20, 2005)

*Where?*

Shaggy, where is your report?  Can't seem to find it.


----------



## John Cummings (Jul 20, 2005)

shagnut said:
			
		

> Sorry for the double post but just wanted to let y'all know that I have started 2 days of my trip report on the tsforums under Shaggy's travels.



Leslie,

If you are not going to post it on TUG then you should provide a link to it. I am sure there are many here on TUG that are not aware of the other website.


----------



## shagnut (Jul 20, 2005)

Sorry, John, I don't know how to do a link. Could you do me a fav and help me by linking it please?


----------



## shagnut (Jul 20, 2005)

Hope this works. www.TimeshareForums.com  then go to Shaggy's travels.


----------



## OnMedic (Jul 20, 2005)

here you go!

Shag's Big Canadian Trip 

Cheers


----------



## Dori (Jul 20, 2005)

Welcome home Shaggy.  I'm looking forward to your next "installment" .  Did you see any elk wandering around in Banff?  When we were there several years ago,  we were sitting in the hot tub and they kept peeking over the fence!  It was amazing!

Dori


----------



## shagnut (Jul 20, 2005)

Dori, it seems like Banff is trying to keep the elk away from the town and the golf course. I saw my first elk in Jasper ( it was amazing) and then towards the end of the trip I saw a humongus elk on the side of the road behind a fence . I am working on downloading my 700 pics!!!


----------



## shagnut (Jul 20, 2005)

Dori, it seems like Banff is trying to keep the elk away from the town and the golf course. I saw my first elk in Jasper ( it was amazing) and then towards the end of the trip I saw a humongus elk on the side of the road behind a fence  in Banff. I've got pics of elk, chipmunks, rams, deer and I accidently erased my bear pic. I was really pee oddd at myself.  I am working on downloading my 700 pics!!!


----------



## Dori (Jul 21, 2005)

*Elk in Banff*

I'm sorry that they are keeping the elk away.  It was one of the highlights of our stay in Banff to see them wandering about.

Dori


----------



## John Cummings (Jul 21, 2005)

We saw more elk than anything else when we went through Kooteney, Banff, and Yoho national parks in 1996. There were large herds of them close to Lake Louise. What we didn't see were any moose nor bears which used to be very common when I used to travel through that area many years ago. I am hoping that we will see them on our trip there next month.


----------



## ricoba (Jul 21, 2005)

Dori said:
			
		

> I'm sorry that they are keeping the elk away.  It was one of the highlights of our stay in Banff to see them wandering about.
> 
> Dori



Elk look great until one runs out in front of you on the roadway.  Not a pretty sight for the Elk or the car....

Unfortunately for the safety of the public & the elk, it is probably necessary to manage the herds away from the public.

Rick


----------



## shagnut (Jul 23, 2005)

My trip report is now complete. I hope you enjoyed it half as much as I did experiencing it.  shaggy


----------

